# Circular watermark in images



## Jethro (Jan 18, 2020)

I just bought a Laowa 100mm macro lens, and I've used it with the EF-RF adaptor. Two problems:
1. It forces a 1.6 cropping ratio (no others available) &
2. Through the EVF (and the back screen) I get a circular watermark on screen as below:




This watermark stays in the saved image. *But* when I download the image into Lightroom, while the watermark initially appears on screen, when it prepares 'standard previews', the watermark disappears - and doesn't seem to be in the actual image! My suspicion is that it is showing the 1.6 crop on screen. But it doesn't do that when I attach an EF-S lens.

Any ideas about either of the above issues? I've tried the lens on my 6D and it doesn't seem to be cropping, and the watermark isn't there. The EOS R is certainly recognising the lens, because it can control aperture, and the 'lens aperture correction' recognises the specific lens. I've tried turning off the corrections, and that doesn't make any difference.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 18, 2020)

Is the "Lens Aberration Correction" set to ON? If so, turning it off may remove those circles. I remember some old Sigma lenses showed something similar when the aberration correction was on.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 18, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Is the "Lens Aberration Correction" set to ON? If so, turning it off may remove those circles. I remember some old Sigma lenses showed something similar when the aberration correction was on.


All the Lens Aberration Correction options (Peripheral / Distortion / Lens Optimiser) are all set to 'ON'. I tried them on off as well - but no difference. Sorry - I said 'aperture' correction above - I meant 'aberration'.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 18, 2020)

Hang on - I've just tried turning off the Lens Aberration Correction options again, and the watermark disappears!

It is still showing a 1.6 crop though - but I'm wondering whether this is real or not. I'll try and test with my 6D.

Edit: it is definitely cropping - the image is much larger than on my 6D.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 18, 2020)

It looks like it gets detected as an EF-S lens, Laowa will have to fix that with a firmware update. Have you contacted Laowa about this issue yet?


----------



## Jethro (Jan 18, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> It looks like it gets detected as an EF-S lens, Laowa will have to fix that with a firmware update. Have you contacted Laowa about this issue yet?


I think you're right, although it's odd that it can be the case when the camera can recognise the specific lens for correction purposes. The Australian supplier was going back to them late Friday - I'll pass on the reply when it comes. 

They are bringing out an RF mount version in March, but the EF mount was on deep discount in Australia last week so I jumped. Looks like its going back. Works great on the 6D by the way ...


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 19, 2020)

Jethro said:


> I think you're right, although it's odd that it can be the case when the camera can recognise the specific lens for correction purposes. The Australian supplier was going back to them late Friday - I'll pass on the reply when it comes.
> 
> They are bringing out an RF mount version in March, but the EF mount was on deep discount in Australia last week so I jumped. Looks like its going back. Works great on the 6D by the way ...



I'm looking at the EF version for my RP, I just love having the polarizer inside the adapter. I hope they fix it before spring starts in my end of the world


----------



## 4olipetit (Apr 16, 2020)

bonjour je m'intéresse au 100 mm laowa pour mon EOS R la version RF semble dépourvue de contacts ex-if et la version EF a un problème de recadrage du coup je vais peut-être me diriger vers L'irix 150 mm ?


----------



## ildyria (Apr 16, 2020)

4olipetit said:


> bonjour je m'intéresse au 100 mm laowa pour mon EOS R la version RF semble dépourvue de contacts ex-if et la version EF a un problème de recadrage du coup je vais peut-être me diriger vers L'irix 150 mm ?


For those non native French speakers...
"Hi, I am interested in the 100mm laowa for my EOS R, the RF version does not seem to have any exif informations and the EF version has a framing problem. So maybe I will consider the irix 150mm?

@4olipetit la ponctuation est nécessaire et peut sauver des vies :
_C'est l'heure de manger les enfants. (It's time to eat kids.)_
VS
_C'est l'heure de manger, les enfants. (It's time to eat, kids.)_


----------

